# Patriotic Table Runner



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Last weekend I went to Helena and found a charm sqare packet of some really fun red, white, and blue fabrics from MODA's new line. I picked up one pack and a new pattern that has three table runner patterns that you make out of one charm pack!  I hung it up in my library today as part of a President's Day display and I plan to use it next fall for the election and of course at home for the 4th of July! Here is what I came up with....


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW !!!!
That is very nice !!!!
Sounds like you have good plans for using it.
I love the pattern you used, you did a great job !!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

CUTE!!!! I love those prints!!!!!


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks!  It's a bit on the wild side, but I think I like it! Like my mom said.... "patriotic yet young and fresh!"


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice! I like the way you laid out the fabrics.


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Very cute, and those fabrics are adorable!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Ah... charm packs... very near and dear to my heart. LOL I love them, your runner turned out great!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh how fun and pretty.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Very cute and perfect for the 4th of July.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I LOVE it!!!!!!!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

really neat... I love it


----------

